# Turning off Touchpad actually reboots it CM9



## dwluv3333 (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anybody else noticed this in CM9? I saw it in CM7 as well. When I intend to power off the device, it seems to turn off for a second and then it turns back on to moBoot. I usually would go to webOS to then power it off to make sure it actually does.


----------



## Heart1010 (Jan 13, 2012)

I think that's only the case when you have the charger plugged in? Without the cable plugged in it shuts down...?!


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

If it boots into moboot, why go into webOS to turn it off? My moboot has a shutdown option.


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

Holding the power button and pressing home ten times will turn the device off without fail.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine shuts down perfectly

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

This only happens when you have it connected through usb cable. Otherwise it seems to shut down normally.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

this happens to me too with or without USB connected.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## zrzhu (Aug 23, 2011)

sandman said:


> this happens to me too with or without USB connected.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


same here, but only happened a couple time when I used CM 7. Hope CM9 will fix the problem.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Happened on CM7 and now happening on CM9. I just use shutdown in monoot when it happens.

Happens without USB plugged in....pretty much without fail every time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Same issue here. On CM7.1 and power off reboots to moboot screen and if I don't catch it in time it will relaunch Android. Mine is 32GB model and it happens without AC or USB being attached. Friend has a 16GB model and it shuts down fine. Both of us are running A3.5.

Sent from HP TouchDroid using Tapatalk


----------



## BR_Impulse (Oct 14, 2011)

This has happened to me since CM7, with or without the USB cable plugged in. And, it still happens now to me too with CM9. I just wait until it get to the moboot screen, then select Power Off/Shutdown from there.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

happened to me in random basis. i can live with that. it's alpha 0.


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually fixed for me in CM9. CM7 would reboot instead of power off, but CM9 is fine. I did however reinstall moboot 0.3.5, maybe it could be something in the moboot settings?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## iChas (Nov 4, 2011)

I have the same problem, had it in CM7 and now in CM9. I just shut down in moboot also.
It is interesting that many people are having either no problems or different problems with this issue... after all we're supposedly all using the same hardware. Ya gotta wonder.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## webweasal (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, I have this issue too. USB in or out, doesnt matter.


----------



## Tubbby (Jan 26, 2012)

webweasal said:


> Yeah, I have this issue too. USB in or out, doesnt matter.


Yep same here with my 32gb, although it doesn't happen every time, just sometimes (with or without cable in). It has been annoying once as I turned it off due to low battery and it rebooted without me noticing, then the battery fully died (taking ages to recharge to boot again from the bootloader).


----------



## sirajsoft (Jan 26, 2012)

It happens randomly for me too :-/


----------



## digtemlows (Jan 18, 2012)

Happens to me too. Plugging in to charge when it's off boots it up too.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

That happened to me occasionally too.


----------



## finnthetim (Oct 17, 2011)

How do I reinstall moboot, or update to 0.5 if I cant get back to webos?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> This only happens when you have it connected through usb cable. Otherwise it seems to shut down normally.


Yup, my experience as well.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Signed here. Got that too, all the time since a clean installation if cm9, that is double wipe.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> Same issue here. On CM7.1 and power off reboots to moboot screen and if I don't catch it in time it will relaunch Android. Mine is 32GB model and it happens without AC or USB being attached. Friend has a 16GB model and it shuts down fine. Both of us are running A3.5.


So I get the same exact issues under CM9 A2. I read there is a patch under A0.6 but have not tried it yet.

Sent from HP TouchDroid using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah there is a fix somewhere. I can't find it anymore though, it was some weird site that they hosted it on.


----------

